# System Six stem



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hi all,

What is the standard System Six carbon stem like? or are you better to swap it out with an aftermarket one? Would the bike handle better with the C'dale one or another?

cheers

Ralph


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

There both 1 1/8" stems and both should preform the same. It's all about looks! Which one do you prefer.


----------



## ghammer (May 21, 2003)

i use an aftermarket on my systemsix, the size 12cm stem that came on the bike (which is very sweet) is for sale, by the way.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

ghammer~ which stem did you go with for your SystemSix? I would like to go with a slightly longer stem and have been contemplating using an aftermarket although I really like the aesthetics of the SystemSix stem.


----------



## ghammer (May 21, 2003)

Well, i currently use a cheapo easton EA 50 or something. Any stem will do, actually. the FSA looks good, a friend of mine owns a supersix and he too uses an aftermarket deda stem.

hey, if you need a 12cm stem, i'll be more than happy to sell you my original system six one.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

ghammer said:


> Well, i currently use a cheapo easton EA 50 or something. Any stem will do, actually. the FSA looks good, a friend of mine owns a supersix and he too uses an aftermarket deda stem.
> 
> hey, if you need a 12cm stem, i'll be more than happy to sell you my original system six one.


How many $$$ for the stem? and how much do they weigh?

cheers

Ralph


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

On eBay they been going for 60 to 80 bucks!


----------



## ghammer (May 21, 2003)

Hey Ralph,

the stem is light but not ultra light, I don't know the weight. It's actually manufactured by control tech, so it's generally good quality.

Also, I truly avoid points of contact that are excessively light (cranks, pedal axles, stems, bars), because i race and ride tons, and need longevity from my parts.

Yours for $60.

Let me know when you're ready.

Thanks,

G


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

My 110 mm weighs 175g where as the new FSA OS 99 weighs about 100g.

Bar manufactures may recommend a 4 bolt stem for certain models, The FSA is a 4 bolt and the C'dale is a 2 bolt. I use Easton EA90 equipe handlebars on my Sys6 and Easton recommends a 2 bolt stem only.


----------



## j73 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys, out of curiosity..can you use a system six stem with other bikes that has a oversized head tube? example like Scott speedsters....thanks


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm sure you can but bon't looks right.


----------



## j73 (Sep 15, 2009)

I appreciate your opinion,but if I'm going to be putting it on a CAAD 9 or any cannondale is that going to work better aesthetically?reason for that question is that I really would like to have a cannondale someday...and I have the stem right now and really love the looks of it.but again, I have the speedster for my first road bike that I got really cheap.Am I better off keeping the stem and not installing it and wait for my CAAD 9 which I don't know when or just install it and enjoy it until I get my cannondale? thanks


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Do you have all the fat spacers for the stem? If you are planning to use the regular one it will looks funny. Best thing to do is review the pictures from Cannondale website and decide if you are OK with it.


----------



## j73 (Sep 15, 2009)

yes this is the good thing, I have all the spacers even the one at the bottom that says system six which is big for my head tube but the middle spacers just goes or perfect size with my head tube.I tried it with the spacers and it looks fine but it is best without spacers just the stem straight to the headset, it is more like a one unit like the system six bike. I don't have any prob riding it without spacers too..I mean the fit, I kinda like the aggressive position. I guess I'm just concern what the other riders will think.... and again customization is not a bad thing I hope....I will keep it and enjoy it and maybe someday I can put it on a cannondale 2010 CAAD 9 4 black bike. thanks again


----------

